# Pool Filter Sand vs. Play Sand



## storms (May 2, 2009)

Hi There,

I'm soon to be setting up a 90 gallon Mbuna tank, and I have large brown gravel in my current 30 gallon, but I'm looking to use play sand (calcium carbonate) or pool filter gravel (silica). I like the look of sand much better.

Just wondering the pros and cons for either?

For example, 
I've heard pool filter sand can sometime be brownish vs. play sand is more white?
Will calcium carbonate help buffer the tank with higher pH?

Thank you for your input! It's a big switch from my current 30 gallon. Want to get it right the first time.

Also, Thanks to everyone who has posted pictures of their tanks.... it really helped narrow down the look I'm going for.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Play sand is not calcium carbonate, it's just a mix pf natural silica grains. Pool sand is also silica, but often man made (from recycled glass) and a bit sharper. Play sand is pale brown, pool sand is white. play sand will require extensive washing ( like 20 rinses) before it runs clean. Make sure the sand does not end up going in your drains at all, or it will clog your plumbing.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I think the biggest pro for pool filter sand is the weight and larger uniform grain. I am able to gravel vac mine and dont have to worry about it getting sucked up into my filters...


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

True. Play sand is available in different non toxic colors now, but PFS is larger and settles down better when disturbed than play sand.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

pool filter sand is better play sand anydays


----------



## storms (May 2, 2009)

Pool filter sand it is!
Thank you all for your comments and direction on this.


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

I have play sand in my 115g community tank - it looks very nice and natural. It is a nice light brown color. It was difficult to get it clean, plan on multiple rinses, I ended up making a wand to submerge in a 5g bucket, kind of like a high pressure spray bar.

I have pool filter sand in my 210g Mbuna tank. I wanted the whiter substrate for this tank. I think it looks great. The brand I purchased was very clean and required very little rinsing.

I think it comes down to how you want it to look and how much rinsing you are willing to do. Oh, even though PFS is not terribly expensive, play sand is real cheap!


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Always go PFS...just saying


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I have PFS in my tanks, but be sure to read the front and back of bags.
Some the pool dealers carry sand with steel shot mixed in. I found out the hard way, that said I didn't bother taking it out of my 10g and the fish seem to mind.


----------

